# commercial aviation electronic



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm totally without knowledge on what this material is worth but I have approx. 30,000 lbs of commercial aviation electronics to market or refine. Would someone give me an idea of what it is worth or where the best market is. This is still in the raw stage not dismanteled.

Finger

















\\\\\\\\\


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 3, 2009)

Where you located ? 
Pictures / description of the material ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Photos! Photos!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Photos! Photos!




Someone's a bit excited. Hoping to buy some of the scrap from him, or do you just like to see a big haul?


Also: My first post. Incredible.


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, incredible indeed that you deem to judge so quickly....try reading a bit first and you'll see that quite often the first thing asked for is photos...also w/ exclamation marks. Kind of hard to comment (even w/ photos) without knowing what you're talking about. Unfortunately, apparently its easy to write a first post that way however.

Look at it this way, "I have 30k lbs of gold that I don't know how much its worth, can anyone help?" Now, I'm sure with the habit of writing without thinking that some would be quick to answer. I'm also sure from past reading that GSP would probably ask perhaps "what Karat?" so he'd be able to help me out. Helping, while a bit more difficult that quickly denegrating, is really a good feeling; costs nothing and rewards well in my experiences. Can't tell you how glad my experiences aren't as negative as what others seem to have endured.

Normally, I sign off with "cheers." Doubt the good intentions would do any good here though.

John


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2009)

jamthe3 said:


> Yes, incredible indeed that you deem to judge so quickly....try reading a bit first and you'll see that quite often the first thing asked for is photos...also w/ exclamation marks. Kind of hard to comment (even w/ photos) without knowing what you're talking about. Unfortunately, apparently its easy to write a first post that way however.
> 
> Look at it this way, "I have 30k lbs of gold that I don't know how much its worth, can anyone help?" Now, I'm sure with the habit of writing without thinking that some would be quick to answer. I'm also sure from past reading that GSP would probably ask perhaps "what Karat?" so he'd be able to help me out. Helping, while a bit more difficult that quickly denegrating, is really a good feeling; costs nothing and rewards well in my experiences. Can't tell you how glad my experiences aren't as negative as what others seem to have endured.
> 
> ...



That was kind of inflammatory for no reason. I was simply commenting on him being excited, I wasn't passing judgment. You yourself seem to just hop right into the middle of something without knowing the facts. I never meant to insult, harm, violate, nor degenerate anyone with this comment.


Cheers.


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 4, 2009)

If that be the case, I sincerely apologize. Perhaps I read into the "Hoping to buy some of the scrap from him" hastily & incorrectly.

John


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2009)

jamthe3 said:


> If that be the case, I sincerely apologize. Perhaps I read into the "Hoping to buy some of the scrap from him" hastily & incorrectly.
> 
> John




Quite alright, mistakes are easily made by anyone.


Now, as for this scrap, I'd love to see some pictures as well. I may not have the resources, but scrap is always interesting to look through.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys:

Do you know why GSP is so excited with aviation?

Well,the reason is easy....GSP was part of the U.S. Air Force.

Fox2

Manuel

Fox2=Coded word that means the missil has acquired in the target


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 10, 2009)

I have heard, no guarantees, that Pitot tubes can contain gold wires / electricals. Stators contain gold solder from some applications. And I have also heard of the stators containing gold ball bearings , not sure as the advantage of this would be. Gold being softer than most metals. Must be a lower karat if so. Any other opinions? 


Im With Stupid

:arrow: nick


----------



## Oz (Mar 10, 2009)

Poor finger,

He posts and bickering possibly chases away the best one to help him.

Is it my imagination or is it this economy that has made the forum so contentious of late?

Not just this thread.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 10, 2009)

The pitot tubes, on at least one aircraft (?), often have solid Au or Pt wires. There is also a solid gold doughnut shaped piece and some solid Pt.

Some engines have stators, from the compressor section, that are brazed with 82/18, Au/Ni braze. Some stators have as much as 4 oz of gold. I've never heard of them having gold ball bearings.


----------

